# Need help with a re homing.



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey all,

A friend of mine (her cousin) had a cat she couldn't keep because her landlord wouldn't allow it.

I then rescued him and my other friend took him in. He's neutered and has had all his injections and has just turned 1. He's not settling in well and is not happy with the other 2 female cats in the house. She's so upset and doesn't know what to do anymore so would like someone who could look after him and love him. She's putting his best interests at heart and her current 2 cats.

She's tried separating them, using feliway and nothing's working. 

Would someone be able to take him in? I would but I've got 4 and don't want to upset him more and my kitties. 

I know there's lovely, kind and caring people on this forum that's why I ask here. I've learnt so much by being here and I know someone with a good heart would look after Him.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an idea but could you put his photo on here, it just might help.
Also a little bit about him too.


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

His name is Brucie, he just turned 1 and he loves cuddles. He had the most amazing eyes. He lives in Wapping in London and really needs a good home soon. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is beautiful. I hope someone will come along and give him a for ever home xx


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

Could anyone offer him a loving home???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is gorgeous, hope he finds a wonderful home soon.


----------

